# Need a sub or two in Indianapolis



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

We have a few accounts that it looks like we are going to need help on.

Anyone open for sub work in indy?

email me - [email protected]


----------



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

BUMP --- still looking


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

Email sent for more info


----------



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

Found me a few guys to plow ..... still looking for someone to salt. Very attractive rates.


----------

